# Odd Themed Novelty Slot Car Sets



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

I was inspired to start one to discuss all the non-automobile related slot car sets out there being inspired by the other thread. The only rules are that they have to use the same concept as a regular slot car set with track, chassis and controllers but did not actually have cars or trucks using the slotted/slotless chassis. Should we count motorcycles as regular slots or are they in the novelty range? I'm talking the regular motorcycles and not the ones that use a chassis as a base. Marchon's Monster Trucks might be on the borderline. We'll try to keep to HO for the moment.

Below are a few that I can think of off the top of my head:

Lionel Star Wars Power Passers (slotless)
Matchbox Voltron Lions
Micro-Scalextric Simpsons, Star Wars Deathstar Duel
Marchon Jet Fighters
Aurora Snowmobiles
Tyco/Mattel Harry Potter, X-Treme Motocross Set
Faller Go-Karts
Tomy AFX Power Rangers

Feel free to add to the list. :thumbsup:


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

How about:
LifeLike skate board sets
Micro Scalextric Toy Story set
Micro Scalextric Ninja Turtle sets


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

And don't forget the:

Scalextric Triang Jump Jockey Horse Racing Set
Tyco (pre mattel) Thundercats set
???? Granny in Wheelchair racers




--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Totally forgot about those, Thanks _many slots_ and _SCJ_. Any others???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

SCJ said:


> And don't forget the:
> 
> Scalextric Triang Jump Jockey Horse Racing Set
> Tyco (pre mattel) Thundercats set
> ...


Gilbert 1/32 horse/sulky set ....
I'd go w/ the "geezers in wheel chairs" set :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Do not forget the Tomy Japan release only Mario and Yoshi set. Been trying to get the cars for years but out of my price range.

Dave


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

*Turbo- Train????*

Whats about the Tyco Turbo- Train Set?
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

how about bart and homer simson slots


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

A little off topic, but the video of the Budweiser Clydesdales sort of fits here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Dont forget the Casper Ghost racer sets at Hobby Lobby....


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Dont forget the Casper Ghost racer sets at Hobby Lobby....


pics??? never seen 'em..yet. 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

They are usually in the clearance section...

The tracks with the disappearing cars...


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

The missing car sets don't count since to be considered a novelty set you have to actually have something to race even if they are Starships to Submarines. 

Forgot to add that the Tyco Turbo Trains fit in here, the 440X2 slot car units / sets with the painted train-colored Tyco track. A little trivia is the actual Turbo Train they released first had a 440X2 style chassis under it using HO train wheels as power. The terminal used a Tyco slot car power pack and Command Control style controller. The train unit being lightweight had a tendency to deslot especially on train layouts with switch tracks.

A little off-topic but would the slot-version of the Turbo Train fit in a box-stock racing category? Imagine racing a three car train unit against regular cars. Everyone could go wild and run a class stock with anything but a car or pickup/suv thus AW/Aurora big rigs, Tyco turbo trains, hoppers, ATVs, motorcycles, etc. :freak:


----------



## bmt216a (Mar 28, 2008)

The Marchon Mickey Mouse and Donald Duck Racing Set. I somehow wound up with two of these sets.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

Sponge Bob and Patrick 1/43 set...Don't remember who made it.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The reason the turbo trains didn't like switches (the train type, not the slot car type) is the track rail. Those trains used a very magnetic type track to keep them on the rails. Most switches are brass, with some being standard nickel silver. Not enough (or none at all) magnetic attraction would throw them off, especially the lighter trailing cars.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> Sponge Bob and Patrick 1/43 set...Don't remember who made it.


Carrara GO!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> They are usually in the clearance section...
> 
> The tracks with the disappearing cars...


AHHH!!...Ok...I got "IT" now :thumbsup: ROFLSo Hard!!!

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

bubba 123 said:


> ahhh!!...ok...i got "it" now :thumbsup: Roflso hard!!!
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


lol!!!!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> lol!!!!!!!


was actually hoping 4 a "Casper/Wendy" set...
like the Harry Potter set ( & YES, I have the 2 minty-cars from the H/P set) :freak::drunk::thumbsup: LOL!!!

Bubba 123 (guess I'm a "Collector" now, as well as a "track-tweeker" (??) :wave:


----------

